# I need some help on building a pull behind tiller



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I recently got some tractor treaded tires on a 12 HP lawn mower. I had to move heaven and hell to get the mower deck to fit it again because of the size of the tires, but after a few tries, I got it working ok. 
It really works great but I just can't turn a hard left, but other than that, it's a simple matter to remove and replace the deck for the garden. 
Someone here told me a few months ago that if I built a set of plows I would tear the rear end out. Well, I didn't tear it out, but I did get it too hot to change gears a couple of times and everything that was said came to mind pretty fast. So much for that idea. 
With the new tires it will drive over 6" ruts in the field behind the house. 

Now for the help. I am getting ready to build a tiller to pull behind it. 
They sell them for better than a thousand bucks but I have everything I need, except figureing out how to raise and lower it. 
I have used several things like plow blades and even plows behind the older garden tractors and the all had a hand worked 3 point hitch they were pulled with. 
There was a long handle you turned and pulled to raise whatever and just pushed it backwards to drop it back down. 
There is a knee action that passes a certain point and it stays in the upward position.
I had a concussion when I fell and the way this thing works got deleted from what little brain I have left. I know it's a simple thing, but for the life of me, I can't figure it out so I can draw it, and I don't want to start building it only to find out I need to tear it back apart and start over because I did something backwards.......... 
If anyone can post pictures of a simular hitch like I am talking about, or knows of some sites, I sure would appriciate it. 
Thanks a lot.
Dennis


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Instead of building a three point hitch you might be able to use the rear tires on the tiller to move up and down and use them instead of lifting the three point hitch. To do this you need to make an axel to put on the back and a pull leaver to make them go up and down. It will be easier than trying to lift the hole thing expetaly the motor and transmision. Just make sloted place to make it the right hight for up and down.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

The 'knee action' your describing is known as a 'top over center' movement, 92 degrees is the standard. Without pictures such is hard to understand, do you have a digital camera?

A flexible mounted axel equipped with acme threaded rod and receivers could work (think piano stool), but without a visual I cannot create a mental image.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

moopups, the top over center movement is exactly what I am trying to do. I was useing the 3 point hitch as a point of origin. Now sence I have someone that knows what I am talking about, willing to help, maybe I can get a little more into it.
I am not wanting to raise the whole unit up. I have two 10" x 3 1/2" solid rubber tires that will support the rear of the contraption, for no other word. 
I have built a frame 38" wide x 19" long with the wheels at the very rear. 
I used the tines from old tillers and have them all welded together with a 4" pulley in the center and pillow block bearings on both ends and one just to the side of where the pulley is. 
What I need to do is raise the front with a handle that, as you say, after it passes the center of movement it will stay put until I lower it again. 
The tines are center on the front of the frame and I have a Y shaped hitch that it will be pulled by, so I can turn around and the whole thing will trail like a trailer, and have it where it breaks at the front of the back frame. It raises and lowers now, if I had someone that could walk beside it and do it manually, but that would mean haveing to hold the front of it up which includes the tines on the shaft, bearings, engine, etc.,.
I just can't remeber or even figure out the over the center action.
I am usually very good at this sort of thing but this has got me so bumfuzeled it ain't funny. 
I just can't picture how this thing to save my life. 
I amy have just realized what I have been looking for, I'm not sure. I will go look after it cools off some. 98* and in the sun is too hot for me, but if anyone has any pictures of anything that has this over the center deal, I sure would appriciate it.

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

On the ront end you need to have the hithc fited on a a pull point then useing a overcenter to make the hitch move up and down. Just make sure that the overcenter maove past the top point and let it stay their. If the top is 90 dertees then make it 100 degrees. and then make sure it will stop their.Gravity will keep the front end their. Let the front end down and make a stop to keep it from going too deep.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Clostly examin a chain binder and copy its design.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

moopups said:


> Clostly examin a chain binder and copy its design.


There ya go moopups. I went down and looked at one of the tillers I have and kept studying the engagement mechcanics, and it dawned on me that I had a chain binder I'll never use. A really big one that I picked up in the parking lot some trucker lost. Well, if I hadn't picked it up, someone else would have. 
I kept looking at it and decided it will work just fine, and was going to tell ya'll, but I see ya beat me to the punch.
You can't beat dum old American engineering, LOL.
Thanks for ya'lls time. I will post some pictures as soon as I can get my sister to teach me how. 
God Bless
Dennis


----------

